# The biggest sardines I've ever seen!



## cigrainger (Oct 14, 2007)

Blew my mind... Not my dish though, thankfully.  I had the yoghurt braised lamb with almonds and sultanas over rice. Mmm...


----------



## kierukei (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow. That might be a bit too crazy even for me to eat, (and I was raised in Japan!)


----------



## TamiyaGuy (Oct 26, 2007)

Watch your back... if you don't kill them first, they're gonna take over!!!  Nice DOF, by the way.


----------

